# this is the apocalypse



## Alleydweller (Jan 18, 2013)

Now that's funny ....


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Seriously, what was the point?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I think the answer was mindless se...... Apparently the safest activity in an apocalypse.....


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

And the airheaded shall inherit the earth


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> And the airheaded shall inherit the earth


*applause*


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Okay, that was extremely gross, but also pretty funny. That poor guy in the middle...
I loved how in the end even pigeons were > than our "heroes" there. 



Ghost of Spookie said:


> I think the answer was mindless se...... Apparently the safest activity in an apocalypse.....


Writing that on the grocery list on the fridge just in case...


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

talkingcatblues said:


> I loved how in the end even pigeons were > than our "heroes" there.


even when they put their heads together!

i was waiting to see if someone else caught that ... gr8 job ctb, looks like we're among those that won't make it! lol

amk


----------



## Ragged Grin (Nov 5, 2012)

Wow... I think I've...


sh*t.


----------



## ecto1 (Jul 15, 2012)

Great video to inspire me at the start of spring semester!!! Yay exploding heads!


----------



## spiders&snakes (Apr 9, 2010)

Unbelievable


----------

